# New line for 2009 (bluegills)



## newfish (Feb 10, 2005)

I need to respool my bluegill rods, what is your best icefishing line for bluegills ?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

ah! the debate continues. it's a personal thing. i like the micro ice line.
alot of people will tell you to go with some florocarbon line like P-LINE.
i think it has too much memory & our line remains in a coil as you're fishing. i use 2lb on most of my rods. 3 lb on my innerflows.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I definatly go "outside the box"..I use yellow 4lb. test..I use a jigging method that you watch the line instead of the rod tip or bobber...You jig constantly,not much but non-stop, and when your jiging the line will bend.When a fish takes the jig it feels no resistance because there is always slack in the line...Well when it bites the line straightens out and you set the hook...works like a charm..I usually out fish my partners..It take a little practice but I will never fish anyother way again....


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

1lb or 1/2lb fire line crystal ice line stuff is super strong


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I watched someone using this same tactic last year on one of the local outdoor shows MOOD? Wasn't you was it? Interesting technique. 
I use 2lb vanish with good results. 



Jacob Huffman said:


> I definatly go "outside the box"..I use yellow 4lb. test..I use a jigging method that you watch the line instead of the rod tip or bobber...You jig constantly,not much but non-stop, and when your jiging the line will bend.When a fish takes the jig it feels no resistance because there is always slack in the line...Well when it bites the line straightens out and you set the hook...works like a charm..I usually out fish my partners..It take a little practice but I will never fish anyother way again....


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

2# P-line FLOUROCARBON...I like it even better than FlouroIce, and it's the diameter of most manufacture's 1#.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Micro Ice has been good for me in the past but I'll be trying some of the newer flouro's this year. Did not like the memory. Anyone using flyline tippet material for a leader?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

hey wolverine, don't you have trouble with your line coiling due to memory? i tried p-line last yr & took it off after 1 trip


----------



## newfish (Feb 10, 2005)

line memory has been a problem for me in the past. Which ice line has least memory?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

1lb fire crystal. Tough and thin.


----------



## Ara (Sep 10, 2005)

newfish said:


> line memory has been a problem for me in the past. Which ice line has least memory?


I forget.:yikes:


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I use 4lb XL, it's either 3lb or 4lb but it's XL

EDIT - It's 4lb I ordered, couldn't get a 1000 yard spool of 3lb now that I think about it. Why so heavy you might ask? I don't want to lose my ficious jigs of course :lol: besides that I've never met a better ice angler than ficious and he uses 3lb, the dia from 3-4lb XL can't be THAT great. Last year I used 4lb Ande(HATED IT) almost all year and caught a bluegill close to 12inches(in my gallery) a few pike, a bunch of bass and some nice crappie among the other fish so bigger fish can in fact be had on a bit heavier line IME - Bryon


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with Jacob Huffman, I'm a line watcher and never, never stop pounding my jig. I always try new stuff all the time but always end up going back to the 2lb yellow stren. I use the thorne bros rods and there second to none, you think you can feel your jig pounding but the eye to the brain is quicker and watching the line is much more effective. I don't usually like to toot my own horn, my freind told me last year on the way fishing he was going to " kick my ***** today" I simply replied "you have to kick my sons ***** before you can even play with me":lol:


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

when I sight fish I use 6lb orange suffix braid (its about 2lb diameter) and usually a 3 to 6 foot leader of 2lb seagur flouro. Jigging and deadstick sets 1lb fire line crystal or 6lb and the 3-6 ft 2lb seagur flouro. Bobber set ups I use 2 lb trilene mono or back it with the 6lb fireline for memory issues and use a long leader of mono. Floruo IMO shreds up with the slip bobber stops.


----------



## BASSMAST3R (Nov 6, 2008)

i use sewing thread NO JOKE! the clear sewing thread


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I've heard of people using thread for crappie how do you like it? To the guys that line watch what kind of jigs do you fish with i hate lite jigs that take forever to get down to the fish.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

bucknduck said:


> I watched someone using this same tactic last year on one of the local outdoor shows MOOD? Wasn't you was it? Interesting technique.
> I use 2lb vanish with good results.


 
No not me...I learned it from a local up on Lake Cadillac about 5-6 years ago...Best part about this method is that you dont have to use an ultra light rod..any rod will work because your not waiting to feel the bite you just need to look for it...


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

jake what kind of jigs do you use for that type of fishing?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> I've heard of people using thread for crappie how do you like it? To the guys that line watch what kind of jigs do you fish with i hate lite jigs that take forever to get down to the fish.


I understand what your saying with some jigs being too light but a lot of times that's just what they want. It's always good to have a few sizes, that's why I have original, lil' minnies, baby zitz and zitz ficious jigs to let the fish tell me what they want.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

all good answers - try them all ! i have 2 for sight fishing for super clear jackson lks where this method first originated ! huey swager is credited 40 yrs ago and the top sight fisherman from jackson used this to be top ice teams contestants last 5 yrs ! in national competition . i like 2 lb as you can always bloodknot less lbs if conditions call or for redears ! i have 2 more with yellow line but with spring bobbers for heavier jigs and or darker water or more action ! and a 4 ft fiberglass very light action sold at capn chucks in ludington custom made that 90% on hamlin uses with 2 lb and use teardrops with flickers and i put spring bobber on keep it movin -great for mobility and standing ! 3 lb might be better if you only have a few rods and want to go after crappies at night i also like the yellow flourescent line -stren ice as backing because it glows against the snow and ice ! and only a ft of other lines shouldnt have issues . spinning reels will twist line causing problems schooley reels eliminate those issues 16 ice rods i have all kinds of different lines so looking at some i have 1 lb sufix ice magic 3 lb trilene micro ice 4 lb stren ice hi vis gold and 2 lb trilene xl clear also early ice ya can make do with heavier jigs - line as fish are aggressive but as winter gets late i like everything micro ! cya


----------

